# Buying Foreign Currency



## boxerulez (27/1/17)

So my ball and chain is moving to Korea to teach english to primary school pupils.

Leaving the 16th and the only part of the puzzle to fit is where to get foreign currency for the first few days once she arrives.

Where is the cheapest / easiest place to purchase currency? All supporting documents are available, visa, ticket, passport all in order.


----------



## Andre (27/1/17)

Autobank in the airport in Korea when she arrives.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## moonunit (27/1/17)

Get a Virgin Money credit card, load cash in here and draw on the other side. The fee is minimal and they give you decent rates, just let them know the dates you will be using the card overseas. Some credit cards also give travel insurance when you book the flights using the card.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (27/1/17)

@boxerulez +1 as @Andre suggested, but if you know a stock exchange broker very well, he/she will sort you out at a rate much better than any official forex changers (they all have some "under the table" thing going with forex these "_makel-adders_"). I've always used them while in SA, especially for hard-to-get currencies. _Don't ask why_.


----------

